# Baklava



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Baklava

Ingredients 
1½ pounds roasted, coarsely chopped unsalted Walnuts 
2 cups Sugar 
1½ tsp ground Cinnamon 
½ tsp ground Cloves 
1 pound Filo Dough 
½ pound Butter, melted  
1 cup Water 
¾ cup Honey 
2 Tbsp Lemon juice 
peel from 1/8 of a Lemon 
peel from 1/8 of an Orange 
1 inch piece Cinnamon stick  


Method 


In a saucepan, combine the water, honey, 1 cup sugar, lemon juice, lemon peel, orange peel, and cinammon stick. Bring to a boil, then simmer over low heat for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Discard the peels and the cinnamon stick and allow the syrup to cool. 

Meanwhule, in a bowl, combine the nuts, 1 cup of sugar, ground cinnamon, and ground cloves. Mix well. 

Unwrap the filo dough. Working quickly so the dough does not dry out, lay a sheet of dough on a large cookie sheet. Brush with a little melted butter. Lay another sheet over the first. Brush again with a little butter. Continue until 1/3 of the dough has been used. Evenly spread 1/2 the nut mixture over the dough. Resume layering 1/3 more of the filo dough, brushing each sheet with butter. Evenly spread the remaining nut mixture, then layer the remaining filo dough, brushing each with butter. Drizzle any remaining butter over the top layer and spread evenly. 

With a large, very sharp knife, score the top layer of pastry into triangles, diamonds or squares. 

Bake at 350° for 30 to 45 minutes until the top is puffed, crisp, and deep golden in color. Remove from oven and immediately pour the cooled syrup over the baklava. Let stand 3 to 4 hours to cool and to absorb all the syrup. Following the score marks, cut through to the bottom layer.


----------



## karaburun (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,

oh, I love Baklava. The best I  ever had, was in karaburun in Turkey. :roll: 

Here in Germany you can get Baklava in every turkish shop. But I will try yours  :P 

Thank´s for your recipe.

lg Tanja


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks rainee! another baklava fan here. i was looking for it to serve as dessert a while back, but a few people thought i was crazy for eating dried salt cod for dessert (bakala). ya gotta be careful how you pronounce it...


----------



## spiderman (Feb 25, 2005)

Buckytom, I bet the Iron Chefs could make dessert out of Salted Cod.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2005)

lol spidey, umm, i mean peter...


----------



## sarah (Feb 28, 2005)

i love baklawa too,and we cant find a good one here in rochester,i'm def gonna try ur recipe rainee,thanx!


----------

